# tenho dito



## Luispierlet

Alguien me podría decir como traduzco al espanhol la expresión "tenho dito" cuando es al final de una carta?

Muchas gracias
Javier


----------



## Lullaby_

¿La expresión va así sola? No tiene nada más que la concrete un poco...? ¿Carta formal o informal?

Blablabla.
Tenho dito,
Firma.
¿es así?


Estoy tratando de buscarte un equivalente...


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Yo digo que eso podría usted traducirlo como he dicho...

besos.

Pero sabe una cosa luis, aquí esa frase no se diría en reaidad al término de una carta, yo nunca he escrito una carta, pero he visto algunas y la gente no se molesta por colocar mucho ahí en el final... Sólo cosas así como atentamente:__________ y fecha. No sé más, espere otras ajudas y parendemos. 

Mas de que "tenho dito" es he dicho es, eso no con certeza, uno nunca sabe que significados pueda dar esa frase.

QUISE DE AYUDA AHÍ ARRIBA (primer párrafo) hehhhehehehehe...

BESITOS, y que le ayude!


----------



## Vanda

Javier,

Conforme os outros já disseram, não é convencional terminar uma carta com "tenho dito". Que tipo de carta é essa? Comercial?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Olhe Vanda também pode ser essa uma carta para obrigar né, me passam essa mensagem e parece que me estão dando uma ordem ou algo assim: TENHO DITO, sem mais nem mais, faça agora o faça agora, sem saida sem escolher, sem jeito a protesto, isto o digo porque no me caso com o castelhano o "he dicho" o diz meu pai quando devo fazer uma tarefa e ele é quém há dado a ordem... hehehehhe.


----------



## Luispierlet

Es de una carta de la masonería al final la persona la termina con la frase tenho dito

Javier


----------



## Vanda

Ah, bem. Agora faz sentido.  Acredito que seja literal então, como o pessoal sugeriu acima.


----------



## Outsider

"Tenho dito" é uma fórmula convencional para concluir declarações ou discursos em situações formais.

Traduzido literalmente é "he dicho", mas não sei se isto se diz em espanhol neste contexto.


----------



## Lullaby_

"He dicho" se puede decir claro, pero suena muy brusco al final de una carta.
Igual, si es para un documento antiguo puede servir. Ya se sabe, los usos cambian.
A mí me suena muy a latín "Tal dixit".


----------



## portunholes

Luis solo me queda agregar algo que afirma todo lo dicho antes.
tenho dito, es como decir en argentina, ya te dije!

eu tenho dito que vou ir pra là
ya te dije que voy a ir

cumprimentos
asdru


----------



## MOC

portunholes, pero ese "tenho dito" de que habla Luispierlet viene solo. Es algo que significa "Lo he dicho (y no voy a decir nada más)". Es como para cerrar el tema.


----------



## portunholes

ahh muy bien, gracias por la aclaracion. Igual creo que aporte algo con mi post.

asdru


----------



## Lullaby_

Exacto.
Yo traduciría "He dicho".


----------



## Nanon

Parece que es una fórmula convencional masónica usada para concluir una declaración, como decía Out. ¡Por fin! la encontré en el contexto adecuado. Vean aquí.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> "Tenho dito" é uma fórmula convencional para concluir declarações ou discursos em situações formais.
> 
> Traduzido literalmente é "he dicho", mas não sei se isto se diz em espanhol neste contexto.


Concordo totalmente com você. 
HE DICHO.


----------

